# WANTED: A Ford ESP Warranty Policy



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

well, didn't know where to post this....

Any one work for a *FORD* Dealer? Sell *FORD* ESP Warranties?

My factory warranty is almost up on my 2000 *FORD* Explorer Limited, i'm at 33,400 miles and going to probally keep it one more year  , they usually get traded once the warranty is up, but I LOVE my truck!

looking for price quotes on:
48/60
60/75
72/75

with a $50 deductible, or $100 deductible. Please email me with prices Heide's Email 

Thanks!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Heide, go to warrantybynet.com or search warranty in your browser. I bought a 6 year up to 100,000 mile warranty for my 97 Grand Cherokee for $800. Covers bumper to bumper. Brought the truck in for a condenser to the local gas station. They settle repair, get auth and get paid. No hassles!


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks, Michael! 
I'll go check it out.







Unfortunately, Don't know anyone in finance at Ford anymore


----------



## itsnowproblem (Sep 3, 2003)

*warranty*

I just bought a warrany from warrantywizard.com
for a 1997 f150 that had 25,000 miles on it... 
I got a 7 year/ 75,000 for $1200
a little high but the original had run out in 2000 so I just bought the vehicle used and wanted piece of mind.
I havent had a claim so I cant tell ya how good they are but from the research I did they look good.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Ford ESP Warranty*

Hey Plow Grrl. I talked with one of the Ford dealers I do plow work for and I'm getting you some info together on the ESP warranty.
I'll e-mail you or you can call Friday, as I should have everything for you by then.
Now lets get a New plow built up for that truck!
 John................


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess it pays to know people in high places, eh?payup 
now if i can only find someone that rubs elbows with a judge in walworth county.  
My truck is making some bizarre noises, my dorky sister even noticed!!
ty:waving:


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Going outside of Ford, you might try: http://www.warrantygold.com/

Rick


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

the factory warranty is the way to go

no ag you drop it of the dealer fixes it

with after market some time they do pay enough to cover the whole job or they use used parts (trans,engine,etc)

i even had one aftermarket company go bankrupt
screwed the customer out of the repair and the money paid for the warranty

cardoctorpayup payup


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

Here's a link to a place that sells the ford warr.'s
http://www.fordwarrantycentral.com/

I'm told there is allot of mark up on them, 
So you might what to shop around for it,


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd go directly to Ford for the warranty too.I've also had a lot of hassles with aftermarket warranties,and refuse to accept some policies now.


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Ford ESP Warranty*



> _Originally posted by Garagekeeper _
> *Hey Plow Grrl. I talked with one of the Ford dealers I do plow work for and I'm getting you some info together on the ESP warranty.
> I'll e-mail you or you can call Friday, as I should have everything for you by then.
> Now lets get a New plow built up for that truck!
> John................ *


hmmmm..... then i t won't fit in the garage!

hmpf then again I kinda miss the old days of running out to my truck with a tooth brush in my mouth, towel on my head, gym shoes, and a robe to start my truck in the cold & snow.
lol


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

try AAA i bought a 7 yr 75,000 mile waurentee with a $50 ded for $1700. 97 F350 PSD Turbo 4x4 dulie ,comercial,plow ask if theye accept plows and comercial vechicals if you regester it to a biz


----------

